# Ubuntu for eyewear



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Did anyone happen to get a look at the new device over at ubuntu.com? Ubuntu for eyewear, the newest trend in personal computing!

OK,so maybe its just an April Fools joke, but it is pretty entertaining!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Heard on an eye commercial where they have glasses that will auto focus for you. This was a few months back. Thought it was cool.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

